# Does a high pricetag = great conformation



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

-shrugs- as with anything, it's only worth what someone's willing to pay for it.

Some of the horses you listed are young. Which makes it unfair to judge them conformationally IMO... They're no where near done growing so it's unlikely they'll look anything like they do now. Additionally, some of them appear to be well bred (pedigree) so the price reflects that.

Then, other horses you listed are finished/under saddle so their price is going to be more expensive because of that.

In general, I would never assume a horse is going to have perfect conformation because it had a higher price tag. I've seen near perfect conformation on horses that were less than 1000.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would say no but I would think that if the horse is a great (lets say show horse) then conformation could maybe play into the pricing. Because what if you had seen a horse that had perfect conformation but, was absolutely wild bucked , kicked, and reared. Would you pay $10,000 for him?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

mac007 said:


> I always see these horses posted on kijiji in my province. The horses all look nice to me...but does their price tag also indicate excellent conformation?


Well....yes and no.

Generally speaking, a price tag that high will be placed on a horse that is either already very successful at their given discipline or have the potential to be (as in, both parents are top level performers/producers). So, their conformation will have to be good enough to allow them to perform at that level so, generally speaking, nearly any horse that is championship level is not going to have serious conformational faults.

Of course, there are exceptions and sometimes a champion comes along that has conformation suited to a failed plow horse, but those are very rare LOL.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Four out of the five may just have a high price tag because they are described as "warmbloods". Either they're good sport-horse prospects or someone's just trying to snag some money.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

I've seen plenty of National Champion performance horses with wonky conformation, be it legs, necks, whatever (not ever movement since that's rather necessary...lol). If they can put it together, that's what matters. I've also seen horses that look like they would be great athletes because of their conformation, but see them move or put a saddle on them, and that's just not the case. 

And on the flip side, I've seen some "cheap" horses with awesome conformation. 

You just never know. It's how the individual is able to use themselves that really matters.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Training + (performance X Consistency) = price

Blood lines + Conformation = price

It is rarely conformation alone that determines price.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

It depends on the breeder. A horse with great conformation for a certain discipline has the POTENTIAL for greatness hence the high price. Training level, show experience, and wins are what really drive the price up.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I think it really depends too on what the horse is being sold as/for. It's 'Job'.

I think many here on this forum remember taking lessons on that little lesson horse, bless his/her heart, that just wasn't anything special to look at. 

It might not have had the perfect set of legs, an ideal hind end, and yes it may have had a back as long as a bus... but the kind soul would pack kids around the ring for hours without fussing over learning hands, heavy legs, and the excessive bouncing many new riders start out with. 

That kind of horse is worth it's weight in gold to many... perfect conformation or not.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

nothing plus nothing determins price. 
There is absolutly no correlation between training, breed, confirmation, bloodline or really anything else with price. Only thing I have ever seen affect price is color. People just love color. a jacked up half crazy race brained blue appaloosa will sell for 5 times a good reliable brown horse will sell. Scrolling through horse adds there really seems to be very little rhyme or reason to horse pricing. Seems any horse pictured with an English saddle is automatically priced way higher, but I generally see nothing in the horse that really warrants it.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

That's funny because in certain disciplines color actually decreases value. Judges are discriminators. You have to know what to look for in the area that you ride.


----------

